# Purchase new RV and Export to New Zealand



## mike.williams (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi
I am planning to pick up a new RV at the end of July in Michigan.
I was going to drive it for a month and then drop off at the shippers to ship home to New Zealand.
I have arranged insurance on the vehicle for the period of time i am in the US.
My question is:
Do i have to register the RV in Michigan and pay the state tax in Michigan or can i register in another state and pay a different amount of sales tax, or do i pay it and claim it back at time of export.
Can some one please give me some options as i am confused with the information i am receiving.
We come to the US for a holiday every year and have travelled some 30000 miles to date in a hire RV so have decided to purchase this time and spend a bit of time touring NZ.
Look forward to your helpful response.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## LEN (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Purchase new RV and Export to New Zealand

See if the dealer can get you a travel permit or you can get it at DMV yourself. Cost is minimal and lasts for a month to 6 weeks.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Purchase new RV and Export to New Zealand

Have you tried contacting the Department of Motor Vehicle's in the city of the purchase in Michigan?  They might be able to have everything set up for you when you arrive.  Just a thought.  Being you are taking the MH back to New Zealand there should not be any Michigan Tax.  But in these times, one only knows what will happen.  Good luck and enjoy your new home.  

 :8ball:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Purchase new RV and Export to New Zealand

First thing that you must do in order to register this RV anywhere is to have an address to register it to. The US has no provision for registration with no address. You then register it to the address that you will use while here. You will also need an address to be able to buy insurance on the RV. Unless you know of some way to register in in New Zealand and to your home address, then use New Zealand plates, you will have to get an address here first.

Let me suggest that you consider joining the Escapees RV club in Texas and get an address from them. That is what most of the visitors from the UK and Australia do, when they own an RV in the USA. I know of several of them. You can find the Escapees at http://www.escapees.com/


----------



## outdoors4ever (Apr 22, 2010)

Re: Purchase new RV and Export to New Zealand

you might call Lakeshore Rv, they are in michigan and do a lot of exporting business, they might be able to help you. there info is www.lakeshore-rv.com.


----------



## catman (Jun 1, 2010)

RE: Purchase new RV and Export to New Zealand

I hope that you have done your homework in relation to importing an rv into NZ. The B class does not meet regulation ie rear overhang is too big,  The only A class that fits the regs is the Mirada 330DS and 340MBS,&  rendezvous. I will be going to the USA 2010 and will be purchasing a Mirada or Rendezvous and intend driving it, with my wife,  around the country for approx 6 months before bringing it back to NZ. I have researched these maters with people who have already done this. All I can say is that be careful before you import to NZ as you might end up with an rv that you cannot use on the road here. All Class A rv built since 2005 are all wider than 98inches [2.5metres]
 Cheers 
Graham


----------

